# I tried to over bid this job



## bskerley (Apr 15, 2011)

But now I dont think I bid enough. Started today, should be fun.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

A lift would be money well spent and you could breeze through that


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Is that block wall? What are your paint specs? You plan on using high build primer? Depending on architect, this could be spendy.


----------



## Goode Painters (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm just a lurker. :whistling2:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I wouldn't waist my time without a lift either.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Are you just pressure washing this job or painting also?


----------



## bskerley (Apr 15, 2011)

Im probably getting a lift in tomorrow.
We are pressure washing the entire building and then just painting the parts that have been painted already. I was going to just knock it out off of ladders but after further inspection, some parts will be unreachable with any of the ladders I have. Or any ladders for that matter. 

Here is another image of some of the odd areas that we have to get to.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Some day I am going to teach you guys how to wash :whistling2:


----------



## bskerley (Apr 15, 2011)

Is this a comment about him reaching?? 
He washed far below this from the other ladder, I just make sure they over lap a good bit. BUT, the rest of this house has sucked to wash as we have been told to stay 1 foot from all windows and door ways. (none of them were caulked and are leaking into the house)


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

That first pic looks like a prison. Work release?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

bskerley said:


> Im probably getting a lift in tomorrow.
> We are pressure washing the entire building and then just painting the parts that have been painted already. I was going to just knock it out off of ladders but after further inspection, some parts will be unreachable with any of the ladders I have. Or any ladders for that matter.
> 
> Here is another image of some of the odd areas that we have to get to.



Hopefully that works out for you. Not factoring in a lift....then getting one?

Here you 'should' have a certification. (one day thing for $185) to be operating a lift.

Then its $170 delivery per direction, and $400-500 per day depending if you are using a scissor or Genie type boom. 

Minimum...that's a grand unaccounted for. Ouch!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

bskerley said:


> Is this a comment about him reaching??
> He washed far below this from the other ladder, I just make sure they over lap a good bit. BUT, the rest of this house has sucked to wash as we have been told to stay 1 foot from all windows and door ways. (none of them were caulked and are leaking into the house)


With the right equipment and chems, my feet would never leave the ground and psi hitting the building wouldn't be over 400 psi. The entire section of wall with the ladders would be 15-20 minutes and be white glove prepped (unless I am missing flaking paint)


----------



## bskerley (Apr 15, 2011)

I tried to order an adjustable extension but it wouldnt have shown up in time. 

And in regards to the lift cost, it is about the same here. BUT one of my girlfriends employees also works at an equip rental place and is going to wave a bunch of fees. I think we are looking at $250 a day for a 45' articulating.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

bskerley said:


> I tried to order an adjustable extension but it wouldnt have shown up in time.
> 
> And in regards to the lift cost, it is about the same here. BUT one of my girlfriends employees also works at an equip rental place and is going to wave a bunch of fees. I think we are looking at $250 a day for a 45' articulating.


I thought all extensions were adjustable :yes:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Tried to over & got it??? usualyy means that this will be a learning experience for you & everyone else was even higher. Just messin with ya buddy. looks like a great job for your reume & even if you do loose you will certainly learn allot.
Ken is right. With the right tools & chems you never leave the ground.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

That first shot looked like a local multiplex. Nice one for advertising thats for sure. Cant you rent an extension?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Depending on how often you do work at that height. You could put
a good down payment on a rolling tower scaffold.

2 jobs like that with boom lift rental would just about pay for it.

Yes the boom will be easier to operate. But the scaffold would be yours.

My $00.02


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

bskerley said:


> I tried to order an adjustable extension but it wouldnt have shown up in time.
> 
> And in regards to the lift cost, it is about the same here. BUT one of my girlfriends employees also works at an equip rental place and is going to wave a bunch of fees. I think we are looking at $250 a day for a 45' articulating.
> 
> ...


----------



## bskerley (Apr 15, 2011)

Oden said:


> bskerley said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to order an adjustable extension but it wouldnt have shown up in time.
> ...


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

have the lift company salesman look at the site and see all the moves you have to make. they will be glad to come out. You don't want to get the wrong boom and have to pay for delivery and pickup twice.


----------



## bskerley (Apr 15, 2011)

Oden said:


> have the lift company salesman look at the site and see all the moves you have to make. they will be glad to come out. You don't want to get the wrong boom and have to pay for delivery and pickup twice.



Totally agree. Luckily part of this job got pushed back a week so I am in less of a time crunch. I think I need this bad boy...


----------



## bskerley (Apr 15, 2011)

Solution


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Now ur cookin with gas.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Don't wreck the lawn or any roofs...


----------



## bskerley (Apr 15, 2011)

Went smooth, still ended up having to bring out the 40 foot ladder though. But the quicker I get off this job, the sooner I can start the next.


----------

